# Free Safety Harness winner is.....



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2004)

This is unbelievable!   LOL     

I believe I could have figured out who won by now!


Bandy


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 16, 2004)

It is ironic that the one that won is complaining about the delay.

I actually had all of the entries in a spreadsheet here at work and wanted to make sure I entered all of the entries in it so there were no errors.  

So from now on I'll just pick someone at random and give stuff away to avoid anyone having to wait.  

  

ML


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2004)

No offense!  I wasn't complaining.....just curious as to why it was taking so long.   )    I stayed 30 minutes past when I normally leave work to see who won...and logged in all night!     

Thanks Micheal.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2004)

Dang Bandy, whats it like when you plat the lottery???



Jim


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2004)

LOL   I treated this just like I do Ebay items:

NEVER BID EARLY IF YOU CAN BE THERE AT THE END TO 'SNIPER' IT!!!!!   


Bandy


----------



## HT2 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Bandy.....*

The only reason you won is.......

I DIDN'T GET TO PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!   

"ML" slid this one in on me and I didn't even know it......

A quick giveaway.....


----------

